# 1940 shelby flyer bicycle



## fxo550 (Feb 22, 2014)

Any info? is a 26" wheels


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 22, 2014)

sold*******


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice,that is a L SERIES model L1 1940 the paint should be red with blue trim


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 23, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Very nice,that is a L SERIES model L1 1940 the paint should be red with blue trim




thanks for the info.


----------

